# Looking at getting into surf fishing for Shark



## gcpd957 (Jul 18, 2012)

Im looking at getting into surf fishing for Shark in the very near future and need some advice on the equipment.  I was checking out the Daiwa Saltist reels with no level wind and was wondering how long it takes to transtition/learn to use a non level wind reel.  I have been using bait casters my whole life, but never one like this.  Also looking for some reccomendations on rods.  Any help greatly appreciated.  I was looking at the 30 size reel,,,should i go bigger.  All fishing would be done from the surf or bay areas.  I have no boat or kayak to take a bait out beyond the break.  Again thank you in advance.


----------



## d-a (Jul 19, 2012)

It's real easy to use a non level wind. You just push or pull the line with your non cranking hand(generally left hand). 

I'm in loganville too so if you want to see one before you buy one let me know. 

d-a


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 19, 2012)

it takes about three or four retrieves to have it down. REAL easy.
levelwind is real nice when fishing deep/jigging but no good for casting


----------



## Streetsweeper (Aug 13, 2012)

I am going on my first "surf" shark fishing trip in 2 weeks. I have some buddies that have been doing it for years. I just copied their set ups, Penn 114 HLW's (Ebay), 12' X Heavy Ugly Sticks (on sale @ Bass Pro) $75, and 130lb braid (Ebay) also. Just a thought, if you havent purchased anything yet.


----------



## Brine (Aug 14, 2012)

Check out the terminal tackle (specifically the clip down rigs) from Breakaway Tackle. I say this unless your friends will be paddling out the bait.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Aug 23, 2012)

if the water is moving right, I use ballons, to move the bait out


----------



## mesena man (Jan 26, 2013)

I go atleast once a year for vacation... I use a big spinning reel with only 30lb mono needs to hold least 250 yds. allows me to cast farther. 12' rod and fresh cut bait. last week of April seems to be the best time.  I wade to waste deep and cast as far as I can. I guess about 70 yds. PVC rod holder don't forget to keep the drag loose! I did however build a pneumatic cannon that I used for the first time this year. able to shoot my bait out about 150 yds now!!!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2013)

For Surf casting for sharks.  I would reccomend a heavy12ft rod and the new Penn SSV 10500.  Load it with 500 yds of 80lb Powerpro, add a long shock/snag leader of 80lb Mono.  Fish a 8 - 10/0 circle hook.  Keep your drag loose enough that the shark does not pull your rod in.  Always use really fresh bait.

Make sure you have all the gear you will need to safely unhook and return the sharks to the water asap.  Make sure you have a good unhooker, plus wire cutters that are capable of cutting through your hook.  Make sure you protect your hands by wearing gloves and protect the shark by wetting those gloves before you handle him.  Also, don't drag the shark onto dry hot sand and make sure you give him time to revive before letting him go.  If you are keeping him, dispatch him immediately and put him in the cooler.

This is a great website, lots of info here;

http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/index.php


----------

